# Members' Guides To Depersonalization



## Phantasm

An apt way to introduce Depersonalization would be with guides written by members themselves.

This book was written by skasm:

http://issuu.com/m3g_/docs/unreal

This magazine was written by MissK:

http://joom.ag/79xX

Both are great overviews of the subject written with contributions from members of the community. Many thanks to them both for sharing their work.


----------

